# Don't forget the flowers this weekend, fellas!



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

My husband forgot Mother's Day flowers, so I had sex with someone else | New York Post


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Uh my wife is not my mother. Her kids can get her flowers.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh holy Hell!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yep she is a mother all right -,I,,


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey my work botched a paycheck so I had to go rob a bank.....


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

lol....ridiculous article.

I'm not interested in flowers or gifts for Mother's Day but I am going to demand sex.

I think its appropriate to celebrate the act which got me to motherhood in the first place.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> My husband forgot Mother's Day flowers, so I had sex with someone else | New York Post





> It sounds seedy, but it wasn’t.


Oh, yes it was.


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

1 million and 1 reasons, resulting conclusion the same - a cheater is a cheater.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Father's day my eggs were not over easy for breakfast. I mean really, how could she? I decided to sleep with the entire cheer leading team of the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow, just when I was thinking that I have heard it all...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

ewwww, That was ick. 

Gift is Done. Planted flowers with her last weekend. Probably should find something to grill.
MN


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

A great example of why cheating POS's should be dumped on the curb like a bag of trash.

She clearly thinks she is somehow virtuous for 'tolerating' her BH and allowing him to keep his M.

Truth is, a cheater doesn't deserve their M or family....what they deserve is the ultimate rejection and cold shoulder from everyone they betray, including their kids.

THEY should feel privileged they aren't out on the streets.

And the fact is, despite her cavalier attitude, she and every other cheating POS knows this.....

It's why they do everything they can to hide their behavior and refuse to come clean....they KNOW what they deserve.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fondest wishes to one of the truest backstabbing wh0res I have ever read about. May she reap everything she has sown.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Fondest wishes to one of the truest backstabbing wh0res I have ever read about. May she reap everything she has *blown*.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


>


LOl!:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

What about Father's Day? What's she going to give him? :scratchhead:


Oh! Oh! *I* know!

Cheating Wife? Not sure what to give your clueless hubby this Father's Day?

Well, what about an STD?

For when it's not just the leaky faucet that's dripping!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone ever tried to find their spouse on these sites? I'm assuming it's not that easy or anyone would do it. 

And Harry said it best, I think (or gestured it best?).


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


>


OMG! Love Chris Tucker! That is a great scene.....lol


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> A great example of why cheating POS's should be dumped on the curb like a bag of trash.
> 
> She clearly thinks she is somehow virtuous for 'tolerating' her BH and allowing him to keep his M.
> 
> ...


Please, enlighten me. What do all of us cheating POS's deserve?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

pidge,

What cheaters DESERVE is to lose the respect and support of the people they have stabbed in the back for the rest of their lives.

Those who are lucky enough to have a BS who can find it in themselves to offer forgiveness and another chance to earn the love and respect of their spouse back should never forget the tremendous gift they have been given....because they certainly don't deserve it.

I was a little revolted by the disgusting cheater cited in the article, so I cut loose a little harshly with the language.

Sorry if I upset you....I do have nothing but respect for FORMER WS's, such as yourself, who have gone through h*ll to earn that chance.

You are FAR from the unremorseful and self-absorbed POS quoted in the article.

I guess I should have qualified my first statement to make it clear that I was referring to unrepentant WS's deserving to be dumped unceremoniously and harshly.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow she must be a breeding ground for STDs. 

As always, no remorse. But no cajones to use her real name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The person who runs AM is going to smoke a turd in hell for this.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Nothing more than a paid advertisement for AM. The Post is nothing more than a cheap w-h-o-r-e tabloid that will run anything for a buck.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> The person who runs AM is going to smoke a turd in hell for this.


*Bandito: I actually think that they're going to be subjected to smokin' a sheer truckload of those very slow-burning ones!

AM is totally pathetic! Well I reckon that accomplished cheaters could always find employment over there. After all, they sure seem to fit the mold!*


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I know it's bullsh!t, but it still hooks me because I know though THIS STORY might not be true, it certainly is truish in the sense there are people that really do think like that and do these types of things..


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

It will have been written by AM who send press releases out. Every so often they find a journalist dumb enough to run the story.

I get several similar stories a month from UK-based cheater sites. I delete them.

Would I have deleted them had I not been cheated on? Not sure. But I hope so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

So stupid. No flowers or even jewelry. How dare he? 

I did get flowers today at work - for the first time EVER. And it's only because I kicked his butt out.

So by the rules of this story, I should instantly forgive because flowers mean everything. LOL


----------



## DoneWithHurting (Feb 4, 2015)

RWB said:


> Nothing more than a paid advertisement for AM. The Post is nothing more than a cheap w-h-o-r-e tabloid that will run anything for a buck.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::rofl:


Best Post Headline ever!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

As for me and her sons, we're painting the kitchen and bathroom this weekend for her.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

DoneWithHurting said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree::rofl:
> 
> 
> Best Post Headline ever!
> View attachment 34274


That headline is pure class! :smthumbup:

We journalists dream of such golden headlines.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

I think all these articles are AM ads. There's a whole infidelity section in the NYP. Trashy.

Lol.

Chump Lady's reply to "Ann:"

http://www.chumplady.com/2015/05/if-you-dont-take-her-to-brunch-have-an-affair/


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dyokemm said:


> pidge,
> 
> What cheaters DESERVE is to lose the respect and support of the people they have stabbed in the back for the rest of their lives.
> 
> ...


Yes, the cheater cited in the article is a revolting piece of work.

Thank you for the apology. I appreciate it.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

thatbpguy said:


> As for me and her sons, we're painting the kitchen and bathroom this weekend for her.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hah hah hah hah hah....er......


I don't get it...:scratchhead:


----------

